# Some of My Collection



## AzJohn (Apr 17, 2009)

The natives
1. C exilicauda
2. C gracilis
3. C hentzi
4. D spitzeri


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 17, 2009)

A few more
G madagascariensis
L mucronatus
L waigiensis
T serrulatus


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Apr 17, 2009)

nice looking scorpions!!! i love seeing new pics


----------



## inverts (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice images.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Apr 17, 2009)

Great pics! C gracilis looks amazing. That color is really something.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Love the scorps. Love the pics. Nice stuff you got there.

David


----------



## Jacek Szubert (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice scorps..

But are you sure ID of Lychas mucronatus? Mine looks completely different.


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 18, 2009)

jaceks said:


> Nice scorps..
> 
> But are you sure ID of Lychas mucronatus? Mine looks completely different.


My mistake, you are right they are L Marmoreus. That is what they were purchased as. 

Thanks for the correction. For some reason I can't remember the species name.


----------



## Naga (Apr 21, 2009)

Lychas Waigiensis?

I'm relatively new to scorpions anyway, but would you care to tell some things about that one? Really cool looking scorp. Aggressive, non? Venom strength?


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 21, 2009)

Naga said:


> Lychas Waigiensis?
> 
> I'm relatively new to scorpions anyway, but would you care to tell some things about that one? Really cool looking scorp. Aggressive, non? Venom strength?


It's Liocheles waigiensis. 
Here's some info
http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=59383


----------



## Naga (Apr 21, 2009)

Whoops. As I said, very new to a lot of things in the hobby :?


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 21, 2009)

Naga said:


> Whoops. As I said, very new to a lot of things in the hobby :?


 It can be confusing. I own the animlas and can't get the names right.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 6, 2009)

Real neat Scorpions! I wanna get some of the Centuroids Species myself!


----------



## tabor (May 7, 2009)

Looking good man :clap:


----------



## AzJohn (May 7, 2009)

tabor said:


> Looking good man :clap:


Thanks Ryan.
Anyone look familiar. Unfortunately the female madagascariensis
dropped her eggs and ate them about a week after I got her. I've got them together again so maybe next year. I've got 4 species who have had babies so far this year. I'll post some picutres tonight.

John


----------



## tabor (May 7, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> Thanks Ryan.
> Anyone look familiar. Unfortunately the female madagascariensis
> dropped her eggs and ate them about a week after I got her. I've got them together again so maybe next year. I've got 4 species who have had babies so far this year. I'll post some picutres tonight.
> 
> John


she should give you another brood in a few months then, their gestation period isn't that long!


----------



## AzJohn (May 7, 2009)

Hottentotta judaicus
C hentzi
S donensis


----------



## mackytamayo (May 10, 2009)

whoow!! congratulations dude:clap:


----------



## rd_07 (May 10, 2009)

very nice collection  

@mackytamayo
saw your ads
I'm trying to consider the p.trans very pretty hahahaha
shoot you a message when ready


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 11, 2009)

C. Hentzi is one of the Scorpions I want to get someday.


----------



## Fire Starter (May 15, 2009)

gracilis is very nice, waiting for mine to reach maturity.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 21, 2009)

That is a very impressive collection. I intend to focus on Native Species but still want to get a P. Imperator, Hadogenes paucidens or a Hadogenes troglodytes, a B. Jacksoni and a Ophistothalmus walberghi.


----------



## Koh_ (May 21, 2009)

ah..i really want those S donensis!!!
:drool: :drool:


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

cool scorpions


----------



## jme (May 21, 2009)

im with you on this one Koh there amazing :drool:


----------



## AzJohn (May 29, 2009)

S donensis 2i. They were born on May 5th  Talk about slow.


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2009)

those little guys are fricken awsome so cute and brave


----------



## Fauxshow (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn fine collection!


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 3, 2009)

My newest girl. Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks For all the nice Comments. More Babies. 
D spitzeri
2i S donensis


----------



## jme (Jun 8, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING EVERY WERE FOR S donensis NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAS ANY IN CANADA    there one of my favs congrats on the little buggers


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 8, 2009)

jme said:


> I HAVE BEEN LOOKING EVERY WERE FOR S donensis NOT A SINGLE PERSON HAS ANY IN CANADA    there one of my favs congrats on the little buggers


I think I've got them feeding, that's is the real challenge. They have a wierd life cylce for sure.  Very neat


----------



## jme (Jun 9, 2009)

wow good job i herd the hardest part about keeping these guys is actualy getting them to eat and last in captivity good luck with them


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the "immature" female Fransico.   This was a very nice surprise.
O dentatus


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 7, 2009)

2i O dentatus
2i Tityus Stigmurus


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 7, 2009)

Hadrurus Species 
Diplocentrus lindo


----------



## Kathy (Jul 8, 2009)

You have the nicest collection, and great photos!  Do you keep any of these in your classroom or are they a home collection only?


----------



## leoman777 (Jul 8, 2009)

awesome scorps!! in a fewe days im going to go look near the white tank mountains to look for some!!

(not interested in collecting them  )


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 9, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> You have the nicest collection, and great photos!  Do you keep any of these in your classroom or are they a home collection only?


A lot of my collection, the more or less harmless stuff, especially the native inverts, will make it into science fairs and things like that. The kids really enjoy the collection. Most people don't know the huge number of inverts that are in our back yards. It gives me a great opportunity to edudcate an entire community two or three times a year.

John


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

It's been a while 
B Gigas
Hottentotta hottentotta
Pandinus species


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome pics I love seeing the scorps


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

Didymocentrus spitzeri babies
Didymocentrus lindo
Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome collection!

Any idea what that Pandinus species is? Or what name it is sold under in the hobby?


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

Last one for today
R. junceus


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

TheAssyrian said:


> Awesome collection!
> 
> Any idea what that Pandinus species is? Or what name it is sold under in the hobby?


It was sold as a Keyan Black. It's most likely Pandinus exitialis. It could be several others however. I have a pair so hopfully I'll have some babies soon.

John


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 18, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> It was sold as a Keyan Black. It's most likely Pandinus exitialis. I have a pair so hopfully I'll have some babies soon.
> 
> John


Awesome, I wish you the best of luck. I would be interested in purchasing some of the brood.  

I love the look of those guys.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 18, 2009)

TheAssyrian said:


> Awesome, I wish you the best of luck. I would be interested in purchasing some of the brood.
> 
> I love the look of those guys.


They are really nice. In fact I really don't like the Pandinus genus, but they look pretty cool. They are smaller than emps only about 3.5" My female was mauled prior to me getting her. She lsot her stinger. That doesn't keep her from eating or pinching fingers.

John


----------



## TheAssyrian (Aug 18, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> They are really nice. In fact I really don't like the Pandinus genus, but they look pretty cool. They are smaller than emps only about 3.5" My female was mauled prior to me getting her. She lsot her stinger. That doesn't keep her from eating or pinching fingers.
> 
> John


Personally concerning big lobster clawed forest scorps I, myself, prefer Heterometrus. But I love these Kenyan Blacks and hope you can produce more.


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 1, 2009)

1.Centruroides sculpturatus
2. O dentatus


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 2, 2009)

*C. sculpturatus morph???*

I posted this guy several months back. Any new ideas on what it could be.


----------



## JC (Sep 14, 2009)

AzJohn is making me want to get a scorpian. :drool:


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Lychas infuscatus, one of three mom's


----------



## spinningspider (Nov 12, 2009)

this scorpion looks like Uroplectes... not sure on the species i think Michiel may know


----------



## spinningspider (Nov 12, 2009)

this scorpion looks like Uroplectes

sorry for confusion to the L infuscatus the one above you asked for ID on


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 12, 2009)

spinningspider said:


> this scorpion looks like Uroplectes... not sure on the species i think Michiel may know


I wish. It's native to the US, most likely a Centruroides sculpturatus morph.

John


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 12, 2009)

R. junceus


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 12, 2009)

You have some great shots and beautiful scorps


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool collection!  I think I'd been over-looking the thread, pretty nice eye candy, ...when I'm not looking at ****:razz: .


----------



## spinningspider (Nov 13, 2009)

thats one crazy look c sculpt... i thought a i saw some Uro's that looked similar (looks are a bad method just a guess) o well cant hurt to try


----------



## rasputin (Nov 27, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> I wish. It's native to the US, most likely a Centruroides sculpturatus morph.
> 
> John


Yep, it's the "gertschi" morph of _C. sculpturatus_. I've only got one sling right now but have been following them for a couple years - I need to get a batch of adults in and get a colony going and get more of these out there. It's like the _C. vittatus_+ whereas _C. vittatus "panterensis"_ is like _C. sculpturatus_ lite


----------



## Michiel (Nov 28, 2009)

My knowlegde of North American scorps is very limited. Coincidentally, the first buthids I ever kept where C.sculpturatus gertschi. I agree with Rasputin. The specimen in that particular picture molted recently (I guess), which give it it's fresh, darkish coloration pattern and resembles C.sculpturatus gertschi.

John, fanastic pics and you got quite a collection going there!  

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks folks, I'm going to try and hunt down a few other C.sculpturatus gertschi this weekend. If it turns out good I'll post a few pictures.


John


----------

